# My Gorgeous Bubs



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Bub in the top left is a "surprise" manx  That means he must be related to my old girl Blaze (my hard drive crashed and i lost EVERYTHING! including ALL of my breeding records :wallbash )









3 of them with mum



























Thanks for looking :gwavebw


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

They are stunning !! Lovely mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice! I love all the red eyed types.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are really beautiful! I use www.mouserydatabase.com for my pedigrees and such...that way if I do suffer a crash, I'll be able to know they are still online...


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks   And i will defiantly check out that link


----------



## dwellsinshells (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh my, your manx is soo pretty.


----------

